# Twice/ day enough to pee?



## DMBFiredancer (Oct 30, 2013)

Our newly rescued 3 year old daschund/chihuahua mix has only been peeing twice per day and I was just wondering if that is enough. Her health is fine. She is not very active most of the day - she likes to sleep a lot! I mix water with her dry food to make sure she gets some liquid. She drinks water are times throughout the day but not a ton.
What's "normal" for times per day? 
Thanks!


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

It seems to vary from dog to dog. Some need to go every hour during the day while others are fine going only a few times. My corgi usually goes 3-4 times a day but when there are fireworks going off or a thunderstorm he will refuse to go out more than twice a day and seems to do fine holding it. Just make sure they have access to go out when they need. 

Since your dog is new to you it would be worth checking with a vet just to make sure everything is working properly. She may still be settling into her new environment and new routine.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

No idea if it's not 'normal' but thats about how often my dog goes out too. 
About 2-3 times a day.. First thing in the morning and then sometimes again around noon and then again when we pick up my son from school.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Are you sure she isn't sneaking off and going in the house? She may go more often when she's more comfortable. The weekend we got our puppy, he barely pottied and we thought he was awesome... then he got comfortable and started peein' all the time! Now as an adult, if the weather is bad, my dog is fine (and prefers) only going out 2-3 times a day. If the weather is good, he'll go out all the time, though often just to play around outside. Our normal routine is going out at 7, 12, 4, 8, and 10 or 11... but we often skip either the 4 and/or the 8 depending on when we walk, like if we go for a walk at 5, I won't take him out at 4 knowing we'll have a walk, and he probably won't go again until bedtime.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah I would check and make sure she's not sneaking off somewhere.

But if that's all she has to do..


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

I thought my rescue almost never had to pee either. Then I discovered the carpet in the basement. 

I think its a really, really good idea to take an adult rescue and train them as though they'd never been housetrained before. I was told by the rescue that Pete was housetrained.... not so much. Turns out he wouldn't pee in front of people, but he didn't know not to sneak off and pee in the house. So I would tether her to you and/or watch her _like a hawk_ for a week minimum, just to be sure. If your rescue is already housetrained it will be a good reinforcer and the process will be easy, if she hasn't been yet (or is a bit iffy) it starts her right off with good habits. Its possible she just doesn't pee very much, but especially considering her size its also possible she's peeing somewhere out of the way (under the bed/behind the dresser etc.)


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

We sometimes watch a dog owned by friends of ours; she only pees twice a day at home, more often here(we assume because our dogs go out more often so she follows along)


----------

